# Show us your Bat/satellite dish ears LOL (Deer & Apple heads)



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AJ goes first! snapped on the iPhone while he was lounging on my bed.
I love big ears!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Riley:









Daisy:









Roxy says "I have some too"


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww how cute! love it 

Need to see more fabulous doggie ears now!


----------



## Starla (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's Chiquita. Sorry for the fuzziness.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The one the only bat fink


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Fudge:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy as a baby


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey doesn't have huge ears, but here is one of her when she was a little baby (at the hotel on the way home) and her ears were bigger then.









Sebastian had big ears when he was a pup:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Did someone say BALL?!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

*I is hearin' yous!*








Bryco, around 4 months old.​


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

These are just cracking me up!!!! HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

nu nu nu nu nu nu nu nu nu nu nu nu nuhh......BAT - DOG !











.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh no, ju did'int make fun of my hhhhears, mang !
(sorry, she's imitating scar face for some reason)










.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LMAO these are great! keep them coming.. ha ha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! They are all SO cute!!! I got my morning smile from this thread! How adorable they all are!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha can you imagine the ears if bryco and lotus had pups!!! Makes me wonder how they hold them up


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Count Snow in the "bat ears club!" Oh, my dear, what big ears you have..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are my guys. Chibi during his puppy uglies...


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Shes not a chi but Maiya has some big ears too LOL


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Bartholomew (Baby) has the biggest ears out of my pups as he is half chi/half dachshund. He looks like a Gremlin from the classic 80's movie, lol:




























In this one, one ear is up, the other down. Paco in the background has pretty big ears himself...









And one with ears down, looking dachshund-like (Joey in the background has average-sized ears)...


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Joie, trying real hard


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Hahaha can you imagine the ears if bryco and lotus had pups!!! Makes me wonder how they hold them up


They'd have huuuuuge earses!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

My girls have such little ears compared to the others!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL! I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love how Roo has wrinkles on her head like AJ!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jazzman said:


> Joie, trying real hard


:lol: Bless him, they look like little wings, Joie is ready for take off!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahahaha joies ears are hilarious it's like he's straining to hold them up!!!! 

I love chi ears!! They're meant to be huge


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney has small ears, they won't even stay if I try to fold them back. Butter on the other hand.....



_I hear ebery move n sound u make, all ob u, whereber u are_


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I love how Roo has wrinkles on her head like AJ!


Yes! It's so cute! Yay for the wrinkle heads!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Joie, trying real hard


AWW SO precious!! I love the ones that have to try hard.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Roo is so cute, and could probably sail on a windy day !
I love the wrinkled forehead look. Lola gets it too.

When she's running at the dog park, her right ear bends over right at the top, so it kind of flaps like she's waving !


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Roo looks a lot like my first Chi in that pic. So cute!







bad pic but sadly I only had a digital camera for a couple weeks before Roxy passed away.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Roo is so cute, and could probably sail on a windy day !
> I love the wrinkled forehead look. Lola gets it too.
> 
> When she's running at the dog park, her right ear bends over right at the top, so it kind of flaps like she's waving !


LOL. That sounds so adorable. And yay for another wrinkle head! Pip actually has the wrinkle lines too, but it's harder to see on him. Roo's something of a baldie so it shows up more.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Morgan's Mom said:


> Roo looks a lot like my first Chi in that pic. So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw she was precious.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

foggy said:


> LOL. That sounds so adorable. And yay for another wrinkle head! Pip actually has the wrinkle lines too, but it's harder to see on him. Roo's something of a baldie so it shows up more.


Yes! AJ is really really sparse on his head.. what's up with that I wonder!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Link does not have ears as impressive as AJ, but he has some at least...lol
I find the big ol bat ears something of a deer head phenomenon.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Link does not have ears as impressive as AJ, but he has some at least...lol
> I find the big ol bat ears something of a deer head phenomenon.


Aww, so adorable! Love the name too. I think they tend to look bigger on the short coats as they show a bit more, maybe? He has adorable ears though, I love his little face.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, he's got a teddy bear head or something.
I think you may be right about the long coats hiding ears a bit, but then again look at Sarah's Lotus! LOL

She's ready to take flight ha ha


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Yeah, he's got a teddy bear head or something.
> I think you may be right about the long coats hiding ears a bit, but then again look at Sarah's Lotus! LOL
> 
> She's ready to take flight ha ha


This is true! LOL.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yous jus jealous ob my smexy bat fink ears... I cans hear you talkins aboutz me stoopid hoomans


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

u can see the veins on aj's ears! see thru ears! :albino: dexter doesnt ahve big ears


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Yous jus jealous ob my smexy bat fink ears... I cans hear you talkins aboutz me stoopid hoomans


lmaooooo!!!! they sure are smexy


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Yous jus jealous ob my smexy bat fink ears... I cans hear you talkins aboutz me stoopid hoomans


LOL!! :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my ears are not bat ears but i sure do have big licks and teef :albino:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> u can see the veins on aj's ears! see thru ears! :albino: dexter doesnt ahve big ears


I know he was sunbathing and the sun was behind him, I thought it was funny.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmaooooo!!!! they sure are smexy


My sissy says yous a nice hooman I like chew on her cooshan 



foggy said:


> LOL!! :lol:


Her ears make me laugh took ages to get her to show us them




pigeonsheep said:


> my ears are not bat ears but i sure do have big licks and teef :albino:


Witwoooo witwooo


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Yous jus jealous ob my smexy bat fink ears... I cans hear you talkins aboutz me stoopid hoomans


Ha ha!! yes Lotus you have the smexiest bat ears evah! :lol:




pigeonsheep said:


> my ears are not bat ears but i sure do have big licks and teef :albino:


My Dexie, what big teefs you have!


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol, i love it!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby-Love











Ninja










Prada
her ears don't stand erect unless she wants them to!









all 3 of them!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

agh too confusin to quote so much! lol

daisy: LOL lotus dont ruin the chooshan please!!! lmao! what is a witwoo? o_o

kitty: hehe yea sunbathing is so cute! dex doesnt do much of it tho he likes to be cool rather than hot. "the better to bite u with my dear!" LOL


----------



## PerisMomma (Aug 2, 2010)

Peri...


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Princess Dahlia Batgirl!!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Link does not have ears as impressive as AJ, but he has some at least...lol
> I find the big ol bat ears something of a deer head phenomenon.




OMGGGG! I love Link!!!!!!!!!!! :hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Heidi's were giant at 2 months, floppy at 3 months, and now two weeks later are ALMOST pointy again, hehe...
Here she is at 8 weeks!:









And my Halle!:











hehe...and Chanel says, I have bat ears! - Don't leave me out!:









<3 my babies!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> all 3 of them!



this is an ADORABLE pic!!!! :coolwink:


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

I love watching all these adorable ears!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Gambit doesn't want to join in:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Baby-Love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh I love the bathtub pic! so many adorable Chi's here 



ChiMama2Hs said:


> OMGGGG! I love Link!!!!!!!!!!! :hello1::hello1::hello1:


Awww thanks! he's pretty stunning I think, and his breeder is simply amazing as well. :hello1: She has been so kind to us and her level of professionalism is stellar!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> Yes! It's so cute! Yay for the wrinkle heads!


Hilarious - Brody is a wrinkle head too!!! It's really cute. :hello1:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley right after we adopted him. 12 weeks.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

B's head looks huge in this picture! Lol, it's not but her ears sure are and I love'em!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow - the ears that destroyed Tokyo !
Lol.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Quigley right after we adopted him. 12 weeks.


Awww look at Quigley! what a lil' babycakes!



MisStingerRN said:


> B's head looks huge in this picture! Lol, it's not but her ears sure are and I love'em!


Aww B looks adorable in this pic, I never noticed how pretty her color is before she's very light.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyra flauntin' her flappers.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

What a fun and cute Thread, Love seeing all the chis and their pretty ears!!

Coco as a pup: what did you say I have big ears?
















Ricky








Cali as a pup she is still growing into her bat wings LOL


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Joey's Dad said:


> Bartholomew (Baby) has the biggest ears out of my pups as he is half chi/half dachshund. He looks like a Gremlin from the classic 80's movie, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY GREMLINS BATMAN!
Don't you feed him after midnight!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Smith said:


> Lyra flauntin' her flappers.


Look at lovely little Lyra!! so sweet 



Amandarose531 said:


> HOLY GREMLINS BATMAN!
> Don't you feed him after midnight!!


I know! I think those are the biggest ears so far! :lol:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila's aren't big at all, but she has tiny features. Her ears, nose and feet are all tiny i think.:coolwink:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Heeeeres Lucy 








Not too shabby for a mixed gal


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Lucy reminds me of Gidget!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Lovin' this thread!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

whos gidget? lol


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Gambit and Lyra: separated at birth? :wink:


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz before she turned into Bat-girl lol!









And after she morphed: 









And here's Tango. His ears aren't as big as Jazz, but they sure stick out in this pic


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

London said:


> Gambit doesn't want to join in:


Haha... cute. That's what happens whenever I try to take Joey's picture.



Amandarose531 said:


> HOLY GREMLINS BATMAN!
> Don't you feed him after midnight!!


LOL... I certainly won't. I'll have to record some of the sounds he makes when he wrestles with Joey and Paco; he sounds like a little gremlin too!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

cherper said:


> whos gidget? lol


She was the Taco Bell dog, and also played Bruisers mom in Legally Blonde #2


I love these pics they are great


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

This thread is great! I LOVE all those Chi ears!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww...wee little pippa!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Alfie. 

I love his ears, they're so expressive!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww Alphie is a little sweet pea!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Smith said:


> Gambit and Lyra: separated at birth? :wink:


Aww they both even have the line down their head!!



Joey's Dad said:


> Haha... cute. That's what happens whenever I try to take Joey's picture.


Yeah my guys usually refuse to play ball lol. Takes me about 100 pics to get a couple decent ones. 
I tried to take some pictures for this thread and nope, they ran the other direction 
Its either that or they run for my lap so I cant see them lol


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

> Aww Alphie is a little sweet pea!


Thank you! He is an absolute poppet.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww how cute!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I love chi ears!!!!


----------



## Camo'sDad (Sep 1, 2010)

Why so serious...


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are Fiddle's ears haha. Not too big just yet! haha 



Show Pose by Fiddle Chi and Me!, on Flickr


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

This thread has been awesome! 
More Chi ears please! :lol:


----------



## Satellite Lover (Sep 22, 2010)

hello everyone,

I'm interested in satellite technologies, but found this topic when trying to search for my terms.

Btw, thank you for the pictures I'm very like it.

Alex


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Kira reminds me of the flying nun in this pic lol, move over Sally Field 









Little sister Kira has Jadzia beat in the ear department


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Benny at 3 months old!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

I luv this pic of Tonka as a pup:love7:
cracks me up everytime!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello Satelite lover

not quite the satelite info you were looking for LOL.

These picts are fun aren't they


----------



## Satellite Lover (Sep 22, 2010)

Shamelle said:


> Hello Satelite lover
> 
> not quite the satelite info you were looking for LOL.
> 
> These picts are fun aren't they


Hello @Shamelle,

haha absolutely true.

They are looks amazing! 

:hello1:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are Chloe's:


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Cinder's don't stand up completely on their own...but that might be a good thing, they'd be huge if they did! Hahaha...










Course I'd think she was adorable no matter the ear size.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Benny at 3 months old!


"What you talkin' bout Willis?" :laughing8:

shamelle the flying nun comment cracked me up. Sally betta watch her back.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this thread, maybe I was away...
A couple of weeks ago, my big bro was looking at Harry and said "Do they grow in to their ears, or are they always that big?" 

This one's from a few weeks ago...
*
U gotz a pwoblem wiv my earzez?*


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

So cute guys!


----------

